# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  My wife and I will be on St. Barths for a week in late June but want to visit St. Martin for two days before jumping over to St. Barths.  Our flight arrives into St. Martin on a Saturday at noon and w

## atreyu

My wife and I will be on St. Barths for a week in late June but want to visit St. Martin for two days before jumping over to St. Barths.  Our flight arrives into St. Martin on a Saturday at noon and we will be leaving for St. Barth two days later and can fly over any time during the day we want.  We don't want to rent a car for the short time we'll be on St. Martin.  We'll be spending a bundle on St. Barths and, so, are looking just looking for a cheap couple of days at the beach in St. Martin.  

We are thinking of staying at the Grand Case Beach Club, which seems to be walking distance to the village of Grand Case.  Good choice or bad?  Should we plan to stay on Dutch side, closer to the airport?  If so, where would you suggest?  

Thanks!

atreyu

----------

